# Space Coast HERF?



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

on a Saturday 2pm........any takers?......B&M located 1.3 miles south of Patrick Air Force Base :ss


----------



## DWSC_Bob (Sep 12, 2005)

I might be able to get there. Where would that be?


----------

